# Rallys for families with children



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello
I wondered if there was ever any rallys which catered for just families with kids? I am very aware that children can be (at times) not everyones cup of tea - even me and I have 3! Escpecially when you are trying to have a relaxing break.

Thats why I wondered if anyone runs rallys aimed at families at sites etc which cater for kids. 

On the continent, children are always embraced and loved however here in th Uk, I have on more than one occasion found them being sneered at from other pitches - or am I being paranoid?

Thanks
Viks
with my 6 year old, 3 year old and 4 month old!


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*No Your Not wrong ... However*

No Your Not wrong ... However

We have only just attended our first rally with MHF and never found any of the problems you mention. Perhaps we were too busy with all the new campervans to notice ;-)

But what you say certainly applies to many sites. In fact their is even a strange feeling sometimes that we are aliens as people under 50 should not have a campervan. "Its for the old Timers"

We spend most of our MANY days and weeks away at places where MANY children are and then they can play with abandon.

Many Rallies also occur during term Time and that may be why some of the 'Older' motorhomers look at the 'little folk' and wonder what they are. LOL

Seriously though It might be worth trying some of the MHF rallies, in particular places like Warren farm etc.

Our Kids Love The Motorhome and Love the people they meet, it is truly sad when we experience the 'sneering' etc that you mention, luckily I'm a Psychopath and always have the Axe close at hand. (((Joke))) Can see me taking over from Jade on the tabloids at this rate.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Viks

This is something i've mulled over for ages... There have been "adults only" meets, so I can't see a problem with a family orientated meet. One thing, any meet or rally organised by me guarantees at least 3 children... my three!

We went to a UK campsite meet organised in Norfolk at Banham Zoo, but the organiser had a family emergency and didnt attend... hence most the stuff for the kids that had been planned didnt come off... very dissapointing, but couldnt be helped. It would of been brill if it had come off properly.

There are also some lovely people who dont have kids, but would love to attend and help out.

All we need is a venue and a date and im sure we could organise something. Did you have anything in mind?


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I didn't have anything in my mind, just wondered if there was anything already in place or if anyone had any ideas.

We have not been on any standard rallies, we were not sure if they were for us considering we have the children and tend to spend alot of our time with them doing 'kids' things. 

However we would be up for a family orientated one, the problem we have is that we are in Scotland and anything organised in the South of England is difficult for us unless we are having a week off etc, as you say the holidays are good so maybe it would be OK.

Has anybody got any suggestions on great places which would welcome a large pack of small children!

Viks


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Logistics but MHF can do it if anyone can.*

Logistics are difficult as always

We are going to the NEWARK show but the shows tend to be even less facilitated toward children which is fair enough. Although our kids love looking at the vans and negotiating prices for everything from fudge to hosepipes to motorhomes.

We are going to be at Lickhill Manor (health permitting as always) in August
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=88
And also at Warren Farm in September...
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=78

I know the School hols are different in Scotland so some mismatches will occur.

However what a about a nice summer MHF family rally in Scotland ... With Global Warming we could expect Palm Trees and Sunshine to add to the already fantastic beaches Scotland is famous for.

Now we need a 'Family Freindly' MHF member North of the Border with land, facilities and their own Salmon and Trout Fishery, oh yes and a swing for the kids LOL.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Viks

We attended over 20 MHF rallies last year and organised 4/5 of them. We are oldies (definately feel like it) but have a one year old daughter, Jessica. With our first three children who are now 22,20 and 18 we attended caravan club rallies who catered for children. But their idea of catering for children was to hold dressing up competitions etc which is just not out scene and we had to laugh sometimes when the comps were actually full of adults and the children were sat there bored.

We are thinking of organising some weekends this year near family attractions eg Barleylands farm is actually a working farm with cows, sheep etc but has a craft centre and campsite. This is the sort of weekend that I think would attract every age including those with children.

When you say weekends for the family what did you have in mind as it might just be me who does not fancy putting on an easter bonnet :lol: 


stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It would appear that we oldies are being put into some kind of category, much the same as being attempted with children! Maybe we should cut out the middle men and have a rally for kids and oldies only. I have no problems with kids, just some parents who refuse to take responsibility for their kids. Can we put a end to the categorizing of members whatever their age and knock the idea on the head for having seperate rallies for different types of people. I thought that the whole reason for this organization was to bring people together for the general good and benefit to all,no matter what their age, background etc.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we are all different, some people would never go to a rally/meet others go to as many as possible. It just personal choice. 

If your organising the rally/meet then its up to you to make the rules if any. If you don't like that then organise your own. Personally I don't care if you organise a woman only, people with dogs only or what ever. 

Olley


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

The whole family/child thing is not about organising stuff for them, they dont want that and they really dont need it, they simply want to be in the same place as a group of other like minded children from time to time.

We are not agreeing with VIKS becuase we feel a need for attractions and events, simply agreeing with the fact that it would be nice for families to be in the same place at the same time on occasion. This does not have to be at a separate rally simply one where communications have enabled a number of families to all think of going at the same time.

The age thing is not a derogatory categorisation, just simply observational, the people who sneer and whinge as if children do not belong are simply 'older people' we can only say it like it is. However the people that enjoy children around them are also 'older people' so what the hell its a word.

In fact to children most people are 'older people'.

As for parental responsibility for children I agree this is indeed paramount, but surely playing a quiet game of 'boule' and 'laughing' should not warrant a .... "Clear off in your van kids the rest of us dont want to hear you laughing when we are trying to relax" ... 
or are we wrong?

I hasten to add this is NOT an MHF observation just an observation.

Hope News of World Offers Me a 100'000 when the 'Oldies' start burning my effigy!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Cobaltkoala

If I burn your effigy, will you split 50:50 with me...deal?....


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I would like to say that children are welcome on all our rallys but have to agree that Show Rallies are not really very exciting for the kids.

Cobaltkoala is right the Warren Farm Rally at Brean Sands is perfect for children, there is plenty of space for them to play, some swings and climbing frames plus the beach. The one at Lickhill also looks great but they are both well south from Scotland.

So if anyone wants to organise a Rally/ Meet further north which would be suitable for everybody (I like the themed rally/meet idea but not the age segregation idea) I'm sure there will be a lot of interested members.

Anyone with any ideas but no knowledge of how to go about it should contact any of the Rally/Meets staff who will assist in any way they can.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have been taking our kids camping for the past 10 years. We are members of a couple of groups which have meetings all over the country. 

The members are many, and vary in age range from newborn to 70's. Single people, couples (hetro and homosexual), single and both parent families, and cat, dog and the occasional pet rat all mixing, learning from each other, sharing and having a great time. 

We have found that the older kids tend to look after and bond with the younger kids and they can all find lots of ways to entertain themselves, occasionally they let the "oldies" join in and much fun has been had by all. One of the craziest afternoons started as a mad game and ended with almost everyone joining in and it get very competitive..... it involved some bubble mix and a water pistol or 2. You don't need complicated and involved plans to entertain kids at all. 
There are some pictures in one of the albums on here, where adults and kids are having fun with a couple of airbeds... was very similar off the cuff anyone can play stuff.

The kids also learn not to be too loud first thing :roll: and not to bang against tents, caravans or motorhomes :wink: 

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina



> where adults and kids are having fun with a couple of airbeds


I took the photographs you refer to and the little baby being gently bounced is our Jessica, she totally loved it. The bouncer was Dave as in MandyandDave and Snelly's little chaps had a go as well.

It happened at The French Rally last year when the youngest rallier was Jessica, we had 2 year olds, 6 year olds 15 year olds and then all ages of children upto 73 year olds.

We arranged vists to the V2 museums and played tennis and all swam together. It was all great fun 

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Exactly Stew, 
The pictures I have seen when browsing the albums show the kids of all ages having fun, joining in and lots of smiling faces from all. It's one of the reasons I like this site. There is no apparent segregation and everyone is welcomed. Just a shame my hooligans are old enough to choose to stay home now. Still Mike (15) still comes along from time to time and my big baby girl Jenny (20) still escapes with mum for girlie treks too.

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina

Know what you mean. We have three other children who are now 18, 20 and 21. They stopped wanting to come with us in their teens.

Just when they were all planning to leave home we decided to start again and have another (Jessica).

Now the 18 and 20 year old have started to say they might come with us again, they both came to France. It could be of course something to do with the fact that they are both at Uni and having to fend for themselves and so they might have worked out we were of some use after all :lol:

The eldest, now in Canada for a year might also be having the same thoughts -he actually speaks to us though we are adults!!



> The pictures I have seen when browsing the albums show the kids of all ages having fun, joining in and lots of smiling faces from all. It's one of the reasons I like this site. There is no apparent segregation and everyone is welcomed.


I agree with you totally. I have met people of all ages on the MHF and ageism has never appeared a problem.

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> I thought that the whole reason for this organization was to bring people together for the general good and benefit to all,no matter what their age, background etc.


Thats exactly what MHF is about, excellent post!

M&D


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

8) 8) Bouncer,..me 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im sure we went over the whole kids issue before here on MHF and im sure the thread ended up so heated it got locked... correct me if im wrong?

The crux of it is, there is always a broad spectrum of age ranges attend the MHF meets and rallies, all are welcome.

As a small person owner, if I organised a meet or rally with a child orientated theme, I wouldn't mind who attented, kid owners or not. It would be the attendee's decision. Some of our maturer members do actually enjoy the younger company, some dont, but they know what its going to be like the minute they read the information... they dont have to come, but if they do, they are always made welcome.

Our children have a greater appreciation and attitude to maturer members, due to the ability to mix with them over the past year. I believe have a wide age mix is a positive thing for all.


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, what a load of replies! 

When I first posted this idea, I never wanted anyone to think I was being ageist, I just thought it would be cool to go to a meet where other kids and people in a similar position to us were guaranteed - I totally agree, if there are a group of kids they don't need any 'put on' entertainment - just each other. Sometimes as a stressed out parent, its just nice to sit back with a glass of wine with other adults, knowing that you are not going to get the pull on the sleeve ''mum play with me there is no one else to play with!''

I am going to look into those meets mentioned and see if we can fit in a longer break round them - thats if I am still invited!

Viks


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im sure we went over the whole kids issue before here on MHF and im sure the thread ended up so heated it got locked... correct me if im wrong?
> 
> The crux of it is, there is always a broad spectrum of age ranges attend the MHF meets and rallies, all are welcome.
> 
> ...


hi took the words out off my mouth snelly sums it up for me too  [ now wheres the football :lol: ]

ray


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

When we were on holiday in Cornwall last summer we observed that children of all ages would play for hours together if there was a football available. This led to my wife starting "Ball Aid". She held a "Ball Aid" evening at the local bar and admission was in the aid of a donation of a football or money to buy a football. Her intention was to send these balls to children in countries affected by war. The first lot of balls were transported by ship to Sierra Leone in October. There has been a lull over the festive season but the next shipment is to the middle east next month. She hopes that if they learn to play together they may learn to live together. Our 6 year old was in his element if there were other children to play with, and he can be a complete pain if we pitch up on a site with no children but only to us rarely to others.
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Ian - what a great idea your wife had about the balls. 

Viks, don't wait to be invited mate just stick your name down and attend, or better still post a meet and let people come to you.

As to Shane's comment about a thread becoming locked I think he is right but I think the difference was that there were personal insults being thrown about in that thread rather than the adult like debate of this one.  

stew


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

There are plenty of music festivals where children are more than welcome.

Glastonbury has a seperate family campervan area, and there are lots more smaller festivals, i.e.

Whickerman Festival 
Rhythm Festival
Beautiful Days

Check around the websites and you will find loads where vans and children are welcome, and plenty of other families around for friends etc.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*kids at rallies*

Hi, re above, join in at a local district rally with one of groups from the caravan club,camping and caravaning club or some other. We were away this week-end with the Perth and district area of the latter,loads of kids from 15 months to 16 years old,all were well behave and well mannered a credit to their parents,all joined in the dancing and games,we had a ball.On Saturday night we had our "Burns Supper" meal,a raffle more game and dancing.Sunday we had a coffee/tea morning said our goodbyes until the next time.A wonderful time was had by all from kids at 15 months to a grand couple who were 78 and 80 years old!!
Just go for it you and your children can only enjoy meeting and making new friends.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi viks and all
Just to set the record straight here....
Last year there were approximately 35 meets and rallies organised by MHF members. Out of that number, one (1) was held as an "adults only" weekend to try out and see if this would be popular. It turned out to be a great weekend for those who attended but it was not a huge success in terms of numbers attending. I think that tells you the answer to your question :lol: :lol: 
All of the meets are child friendly and all the rallies have been the same, as previously said the show rallies tend to be more for the adults simply because the grown ups turn into kids for the duration and whiz around looking at "toys" and becoming kids again (which is great....)
My answer to you is a simple one without any semantics or fanfares, just book yourself down for a meet or rally and see for yourself matey :lol: 
We look forward to meeting up with you guys sometime....
I hope this is helpful.

Keith


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

reading through this topic and thread we would have come to a meet by now
but during this summer we have had a few unpleasant experiences when just pulling into our plot on a site as soon as folk see we have a child and a dare i say it dog !!! 
we have also had great times with older folk (i'm not exatly a spring chicken although my wife and son are !)
will look at future meets from now on with a fresh approach and book one if that is possible
cheers
drew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi mrbluesky

We look forward to seeing you at one of our get togethers in the near future.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

We took our 6 year old (7 now) to Newbury show last year and he loved it. He spent most of the time looking round new vans and ones with a fixed bed and access to the garage from the inside he said "O look its got a basement" He had a fantastic time and on the Saturday afternoon wife went and had a look at the artists practising for their evening performance and the Foundations found time to have a game of football with him. A great weekend was had by all. Its a pity my wife is such a reluctant participant!!!
Ian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

viks said:


> Sometimes as a stressed out parent, its just nice to sit back with a glass of wine with other adults, knowing that you are not going to get the pull on the sleeve ''mum play with me there is no one else to play with!''
> 
> I
> 
> Viks


Sorry, but.....This really does parents and kids no good. Parenting is a 24 hour job. If you are not looking after your child who is? Children will always push the parameters of acceptable behaviour until checked. If you leave this checking to other adults you are going to create problems.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner, I agree parenting is a full time occupation, however, if my boy meets up with like minded children I have no objection to him playing and seeking out to play with them. I do always ensure this is acceptable to both the children and parents concerned. I have never had any complaints and even had one father say thankyou for taking the time to ensure that even though the father was playing with his children it was OK for Kristian to join in.
Ian


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I`m looking to organise a rally at Butlins in Minehead as posted in another forum, but am still waiting for details from them. As soon as I know anything, I will put it up.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> viks said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes as a stressed out parent, its just nice to sit back with a glass of wine with other adults, knowing that you are not going to get the pull on the sleeve ''mum play with me there is no one else to play with!''
> ...


why do you assume that they will push the parameters ?
why do you assume they are going to have to be checked by other adults ?
most kids i have met at sites have just been having fun in the confines of a relatively safe enviroment there has to be give and take doesn't there
don't get me wrong my son (7 yeears ) has a walkie talkie when out of sight he is a well behaved and balanced conciderate child but he is still a child meeting new freinds having fun
regards
drew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pushing against the parameters is how children learn, and parents by defining acceptable limits to their child's behaviour teach them to become sociably acceptable. If children's behaviour is not tempered by their parents, others will or may attempt to. In this way we build up a social group, hopefully. If not, society disintegrates, and we end up with selfish anarchy.

I am putting my soapbox away now.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

sorry if i sounded a tad prickly spacerunner
 
just defending little ones not bad parents
cheers
drew


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the info and ideas, I will try and organise to get to a meet.

Spacerunner - Please don't take my comments in the wrong manner, I have 3 kids and know that it is a 24hr job, I was trying to say that it is nice to be able to let the kids play with new friends while we relax but obviously still under our supervision.

Thanks
Viks


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice reply Viks, although it is a pity that you felt you had to justify how you handle your kids...... :lol: 
How will kids find the boundaries if they do not push them? If we as parents constantly stand guard over them they will learn nothing, especially not about social interaction with their peers or self discipline or responsibility. I think good parenting is about allowing your kids a little freedom to learn these things so they do not become social misfits who always need mum and dad and are incapable of making intellectual decisions on their own.
I am a strong believer in discipline, both self and outside, but please lets not turn this simple question into a debate about the rights and wrongs of being a parent :lol: :lol: :lol: Good parents are always welcome and their kids are a credit to them.

Keith


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just had to thank you Keith, you took the words right out of my mouth, as the saying goes. 

I over the years have had many forms of camping and children, 1 now 27 , 1 at 15 and a 7 year old, over the years I have come across a wide variety of lovers and haters of children. For some reason all my children just love adult company particularly the 15 year old boy, who can sit for hours chatting to the over 50 year old whos willing to listen. Sadly though in this day and age we treat so many children with suspicion that they get very little chance to interact with adults and then get told they are not sociably acceptable, which is funny as that is one of the things I have always preached to my children that they need to be sociably acceptable and kind and they will reap the rewards. To all 3 of them my parting words on entering school everyday has been "Work hard , play hard and be kind" and looking at them all now they have done all 3 , and I am very proud of them. 

But I have felt the need to hide them away in certain camping places and situations, as you can see the dread on peoples faces when you turn up with children, very sad but true, and yes there are some who let the side down but this I feel can be said about all walks of life and age. We are all looking forward to your meets where ever they maybe and who ever is there. You will find my children in the caged area in the garage section of the van, feel free to let them out if you think they look safe enough lol . 

This is really doing my typing and spelling skills good, did spell check and the only thing it didn't like was me laughing. 

Soap box back in its place of another year!!

Mandy


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Motorhoming..... those with and those without children! This subject has been debated many times and yes I seem to remember it got very heated at one stage.

Last year we had a chance to join a MHF informal meet while on our way to France. I must say that we were a little aprehensive about attending for a couple of reasons..... not only do we have 4 young children 8O , we're Irish :roll: and we drove an RV :x , all we need is a couple of dogs and we'd be some people's dream to pitch beside :lol: !!!! 

However we had a great time and were made to feel very welcome. We also got some really good tips about motorhoming and travelling from the more experienced members there. It's also nice to put faces to the names. There was a baby (thanks Artona) and a kitten (thanks Olley) for the children to play with. The fact that the rally took place on a campsite meant there were other children as well as a safe space for them to play helped alot. They don't really need major activities organised, they're generally happy with some company and their imagination. Our children love the freedom and enjoy meeting other children/people from different places. They love the motorhoming life and I think it's one of the best family holidays you can go on. 

We don't get the opportunity to attend many of the rallies as we have to cross the water so its a little more difficult. We would not hesitate to attend any of the rallies with our darlings if the location is suitable. In fact we're hoping to get to one on our way to France this year. 

Scotland would be great for us as we could get the ferry from Larne, so get organised!!! Easter might be a good time!!! (or any of the school half terms)

regards


Arizona


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have only attended 1 rally (up to now), Binton. Both our 6 & 3yr (now 7 & 4) olds had a great time, as did all us big kids  .


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi all,MHF rallies with kids did not work for us we booked a rally and sent payment out only to be told we were not suitable as we would be bringing 5 children,and they were only protecting other members and they were sorry,this is what started the heated debate last year.After the thread was blocked certain members pmd us encouraging us to attend another one ,which we did at the Peterborough show only bringing the 2 youngest kids with us,which did not go well for us I myself find it easy to mix and introduce myself to one or two members and helped keith with his awning.Meanwhile everyone seemed to ignore my partner Susan and the kids this went on for the whole weekend I encourage Susan to try and mix but she does not find this easy I encouraged her to put chairs outside in the hope people would comunicate which she did but to no avail,on returning home Sue told me that she would never attend one of their rallies again ,I myself love this site and find it very knowledgable I have booked for the fishing competition myself and the two boys 14 and 15 ,but Sue will not be attending ,whether this was due to the heated debate or just being clicky I will leave yourselves to come to your own conclusion.However I must say that this post in no way is meant to open up a new can of worms,
Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lugnutt

The contents of your post have been noted, but unfortunately seem to contain some factual inaccuracies. I would not normally respond to a post such as this but feel it necessary to correct the impression that you might convey to newer members that MHF does not welcome families at meets or rallies.

Except on the rare occasion that an "adults only" event is arranged (only one has ever been held AFAIK) children are welcome at ALL meets and rallies. On the occasion you mention I seem to remember that you posted that you would be bringing 5 unruly children along so you can hardly be surprised that the rally organiser contacted you to establish that you would be able to keep them under control. This would be done, quite properly, to protect the interests of the other members attending the rally. Your response on the forum was as unacceptable then as I consider your current post is now. Far from not wanting to open "a new can of worms", I would suggest that you wish to do exactly that.

Your comments on that thread were presumably removed by moderators and it is indeed tempting to remove your current post however that course of action would no doubt precipitate further indignation, hence this response.

I suggest that members take note of the other posts in this thread as an indicator of the MHF attitude to family attendance at rallies or meets.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well said Ken. Getting back to whether children ARE welcome we have always found Jessica, our little girl welcomed with open arms. She gets handed from "Auntie" this to "Auntie" that and absolutely loves all the attention, as much we enjoy the break.   

However her mum and dad are always watchful that she is not intruding in anyones enjoyment. At night we are are very quick to calm her if she gets upset and cries and we often get comments from other members that they never hear her. I am always pleased to hear this as we would not want to interrupt other peoples enjoyment of their weekend after probably a very busy week at work.

As Jessica gets older it will be our job to ensure that she does not kick balls etc against other peoples vans. This is me treating others as I would want to be treated, even as a pro families/children at rallies/meets/sites etc I would get very angry the other way around.

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yes I agree, very well said Ken. We went to the very first meet/rally of MHF way back at the beginning, there were three families with children and several without, all made us very welcome and everyone talked and interacted with all the children.

My two children are now late teens so not likely to come with us anymore, however, all the rallies we have been on with MHF there has never been any problems with our children nor anyone else’s for that matter.

People really need to try it for themselves, we can discuss this here until the cows come home, but no-one will really be convinced until they actually try a rally/meet and find out for themselves just how enjoyable it is.

Good luck to all that are trying to organise the meet/rally and if I’m close I’ll drop off the donuts but don’t expect me to be in a Homer Simpson suit as it’s at the cleaners :lol: :lol: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Our input into this thread ie.it did not work for us was our opinion which we are entitled to are we not?

Gaspode ...would kindly request you retract your statement "five little b**ggers" as we find this offensive and disciminating .Infact the words used were"five little angels not lol"which was said in jest and should have been taken in context with the rest of the sentence .
THANKYOU


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lugnutt

You are certainly entitled to your opinion and free to post as you feel, but to say that you were told that you were "not suitable" is I think something of an exaggeration. Perhaps you were told that the rally didn't have any facilities to keep unruly children amused or you might have been asked for assurances that you could keep them under control but from what I understand you were not refused admission to the rally on the basis of you bringing children along. Several other members with (well behaved) children did in fact attend the rally in question.

I will certainly withdraw my wording used on the previous post, this was simply my recollection of the post not a precise quote. Whatever the exact wording used the implied meaning was the same, that you intended bringing along children that were likely to misbehave. You may have meant your remarks in jest, but that was not obvious in your post and the rally organiser certainly didn't see the funny side. I am unable to check the precise wording you used as your posts on the thread have been deleted - not I am assured by moderators but probably as a result of your subsequent change of identity. The topic was not "blocked" (I presume you mean "locked") and is still freely available, less your missing posts, for reading and posting.

With respect to your observations on the Peterborough rally, I'm sorry that you felt you were not made welcome. My own experience is that any new faces attending rallies or meets are made very welcome and I'm sure that others who have been in that position will support that impression. Perhaps I'm a little naive but have you considered that many of the members at Peterborough may have remembered the contents of your posts on the previous rally thread and sympathised with the rally organiser who was extremely upset at some of your statements?

I am confident that you will be made welcome at your next rally or meet and it would be nice to see you making some positive remarks about rallies and meets in future.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi everybody.

some folks are getting a little hot under the collar with this debate,we have been to one rally(Brandy Wharf)with our 13 year old,so do not have much experience to comment.

We were made very welcome by a lot of friendly strangers and even though the weather was challenging had a great time,and intend to come to some more this year.

There has been some negative comments on this thread regarding children,all I can say to anyone considering attending a rally with their kids,try it,I don't think you will be disappointed.

Steve,Sharon,and Mark.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Gaspode ....thankyou for retracting your statement regarding b***gers, but no one is entitled to label anybody they have not met and as regards to this thread we are never going to gain the status quo we had when booking our first rally .The organizer might have been upset, but we were more upset ,but we gave everyone the benefit of the doubt only to for the organizer to completely ignore us,whatever happened to innocent before proven guilty. We realise we are never ever ever going to get an apology from mhf and that is the part that offends, no matter which way the words are put ie "it didn't work for us"in 
our opinion.my final words on this topic are that we went to Twinlakes in france we found in your database quote from email recieved from Sandra and Gary
your children are so polite and well behaved they will make you so proud one day ,you are welcome here anytime hence we are there all summer from July.But dont take our word ask her yourself.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lugnutt

I don't really think it's in anyones interest to continue this debate however I must just clarify a couple of points.

Firstly, neither myself nor anyone else on MHF has implied anything untoward or made any judgement about your children except on the basis of information that you supplied. It was you alone that implied that they were unruly, whatever form of words it was that you used. We have no other basis whatsoever on which to judge them and wouldn't presume to do so. You have no need to defend them to me or anyone else here.

Secondly, I really don't understand why you feel you are owed an apology from MHF or any member of MHF. Did it occur to you to you approach the rally organiser at Peterborough to make your peace? As you said, you can never regain the status quo so why not try to put the episode behind you and concentrate on going to the next meet/rally with a positive attitude?

Can we please consider this discussion closed now and return to the original subject of the thread?


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Gaspode...this is our final comment on this thread in no way did we imply our children were unruly this came out at a later date in the heated discussion as we informed everyone that they were foster children ,everyone took for granted that they were unruly, the original thread was that there were 5 children and 4 adults more than capable of supervising 5 children but the fact they were fosterd children turned people against them may i also add that since this thread we have achieved special guardianship of the said children and if anyone is in doubt this takes intense scrutiny of all involved and the courts gave us their approval of the said "b****ers as you can see this is a lifetime committment not just a flash in the pan.As said at begining of this reply this is my last word on this thread "it did not work for us"because of the reaction it never will.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Dave
Just a quick note here mate....
The person that you were at odds with has not been on MHF for a long time and things are a little different now to the situation which you found yourself in then.
Strangely, Sharon and I also felt a bit "ignored" whilst at the Peterborough show, but it has not dampened our desire to hold meets and provide a lot of fun for our fellow members.
I enjoyed meeting you at Peterborough and was/am grateful for your help with fitting our awning, your kids were very quite, in fact to the point of not being noticed, so with all the above in mind, please put the past behind you mate and come along to one of our meets and you will see that we do not exclude anyone. I can also say the same about the rallies that Sharon and I (and Ben, our 13 year old lad) have attended since, they have always been good fun and everyone has been included, so we look forward to seeing you out at a meet or rally soon...

Keith
PS Why not bring the kids to the fishing meet, we would all love to see them Dave???


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Keith thanks for your reply it was greatly appreciated but as said in previous post sue will not attend but i support her i shall stay with mhf and the rv community and help wherever ican i wish you well with your informal meets as we think you are doing a splendid job please do not let our dispute get in the way of the good job yourself and sharon are doing,even with children we have said everything we have to say on the said thread but feel unable to attend rallies as water has passed under that at end of the day this was never meant to defer members it was just how we feel.
Dave and sue


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ok, that is all that needs be said, any further disruptions to this thread cannot be allowed to continue.

Please return to Viks request/interest into whether we can organise a children’s rally.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Feel free 

We have pmd VIKS and apologised for interupting their thread and wished them all the best hope all goes well .


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

this is a very interesting topic, i run a small website that runs a few rallys and all of them are children friendly we have kids partys, sports days, Father Xmas visited for our xmas bash and handed out all the prezzies so you can see the kids are well catered for, i can also see the other side of the coin where members want a chill out and the last thing they need is a football/cricket ball landing on the barbi

i would say choose carefully where to go but please remember that we were all kids once

god how many times has that been said


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

*mmmm ?*

phew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
anyone new and have kids if you weren't apprehensive before about attending yore first meet you are now !!!!!
saying that if there is a meet at brean down count us in :lol: 
cheers
drew mel will and blue the dog


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI MrBluesky,

We have a Rally at Warren Farm Brean September 10th to 16th come for the week or just the weekend all welcome adults, kids and dogs :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

wow!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What about cats?? aren't they well behaved enough? My cat is very well behaved i'll let you know, he don't just tiddle anywhere. he's been brought up proper he has.  

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley,

Yes cats as well, more than welcome is your Kitty cat :lol: only things I draw the line at are Spiders and Snakes :lol: We have even had parrots and budgies and chipmunks on our rallies.



Jacquie


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

*we will be there*



LadyJ said:


> HI MrBluesky,
> 
> We have a Rally at Warren Farm Brean September 10th to 16th come for the week or just the weekend all welcome adults, kids and dogs :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


thanks jacquie
we have put are names down 
if the bird flu thing has disappeared the parrot's coming to !!!!!!!!!
regards
drew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Drew my cat has asked if he can play with your parrot.   

Olley


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

*morris is looking forward to that*

no worries
should be an interesting encounter :lol:
we are bringing blue a year old collie kelpie mix they fight all the time
parrot always has the last word just like the wife oops
look forward to meeting everyone
cheers
drew


----------

